# Small bumps on back of arms?



## Still_Snarky

I have had tiny bumps on the back of my upper arms for as long as I can remember. They got much better while I was pregnant but seem to be worse than ever now. They would get worse when I ate allergy foods when I was a kid and seem to be worse in winter months than in summer months. They also seem to be hereditary. Any ideas? Cures? I went to a dermatologist and she gave me some terrible prescription lotion that didn't help at all!


----------



## hallesmom

I have no clue what this is-but my sister has them. And they will intensify, but I've never heard her say what makes them worse. Sometimes the whole back of her arms get light pink/red!!

Hopefully someone else will know!


----------



## pandamum5

I've had this all my life, it's called Keratosis Pilaris. My sister works for a dermatologist, and for Christmas bought/gave me some body wash and lotion to use, they sell it but it's not a prescription type.

I have yet to use it, so I don't know if it works, I'm not sure of another cure or way to ease it though, sorry


----------



## milk4two

It's related to a nutritional deficiency, but I don't know what.


----------



## pandamum5

Really? Wow! I never thought about that, funny enough. Just doing a search brings up information about a Vit A deficiency, interesting to know (after all these years lol)!


----------



## Still_Snarky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milk4two*
It's related to a nutritional deficiency, but I don't know what.

Interesting...Let us know if you find out more!


----------



## Jane

My husband gets them, too. It's been suggested that they are a staph infection. When he was on penecillan for strep (which was really mono) they did clear up. I'm off to google Keratosis Pilaris.


----------



## Gale Force

I don't know what they are, but I had a lot and many of them cleared up months into a candida diet. My chiro said that they were "toxins."


----------



## xenabyte

Most mainstream docs will tell you that it's a genetic thing, inherited like brown or blue eyes. It is a permanent 'thing' but is controllable with daily care given to the 'bumps' in the form of mild AHA type creams and putting some moisturizing lotions on daily. I see in this dermadoc post, that lactic acid is one way to treat them...mmm...that's the same stuff in whey and our Kefir ferments...whoo hoo...another use.









Here is the link:

http://www.dermadoctor.com/pages/newsletter51.asp

I've also heard on the http://www.keratosispilaris.org/ website about several folks with it, having treated it nutritionally. It's not really toxins, though you can have real achne bumps from that too. The KP is basically a bulid up of the proteins in your skin, that don't 'slough off' like they normally should, so it turns into little bumps around hair follicles.

I had them for most of my teen years, and so does my sister and brother.

I have noticed them 'clear up' in different seasons and when I used to swim alot. When I was 'low carbing' they seemed to clear up, but not always.

I have noticed they are almost gone now, with only a few 'bumps' here and there, and thought maybe it was due to the probiotics I've been adding into my diet. /shrug

Time will tell...


----------



## GoldBerry

I did a quick search and found this:

http://www.drgreene.com/21_84.html

I have this, as does my Dd #1 but I have not treated it in anyway.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Still_Snarky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salvia*
I did a quick search and found this:

http://www.drgreene.com/21_84.html

I have this, as does my Dd #1 but I have not treated it in anyway.

Hope this helps.

















Very informative article by Dr. Greene! Thanks for all the help ladies!


----------



## Earth Angel

My Ds#1 and I both have this...It does clear up when I remember to apply moisturizer at least twice a day, one of those times being directly after my shower...before I dry my arms. That is interesting it could be a vit deficiency!


----------



## ~*max*~

I just took my ds to an allergist. Ds also has keratosis on his upper arms & cheeks. The allergist said it is a mild form of eczema. We use jojoba oil w/a drop of lavendar & chammomile on it & it really seems to help. (The dermatologist recommended Eucerin cream or hydrocortizone cream if they are itchy. I prefer the natural route.)


----------



## iris0110

I have these on my arms. I asked my dr what they were and he said they were a form of acne and gave me a cream. Long story short he was wrong.







Ds has them on his arms and legs. I wouldn't be suprised if they did come from a vitamin deficiency as his diet is awful (we are working on it, but he is a very picky eater). I have tatts on my upper arms, and where the ink is I don't have bumps anymore. I am thinking about covering my whole upper arm in tatts to get rid of them. Unfortunately that won't help ds. I would love to hear more about supplements that might treat them.


----------



## Jane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xenabyte*
I see in this dermadoc post, that lactic acid is one way to treat them...mmm...that's the same stuff in whey and our Kefir ferments...whoo hoo...another use.









The mentioned treatment is to use a topical lactic acid, used to dissolve or dissasemble the protein plugs that are said to clog the pore. The lactic-acid-producing bacteria in Kefir or other ingested preparations will not have the same effect. I imagine speading Kefir on the skin would be just as effective as a cream with the same % of acid. Might be kind of icky, though.


----------



## BlueStateMama

I've had KP forever and tried EVERYTHING for it (natural remedies, that expensive AM-lactin stuff, and spendy cream called "KP Duty" which came from that Dermadoctor site) and *finally* I found something that works....Eucerin Plus Intensive Repair Body Creme (at any drugstore.) I now clean out the shelves at my local store periodically.







I'm excited b/c it's the first thing I've tried that's actually worked!

Also - use laundry stuff for sensitive skin (no fragrance, fabric softener etc) and don't manually exfoliate (ie with a scrub) - there's evidence that abrasive exfoliation aggravates it...


----------



## Jane

Confessional time: It seems worse if I'm fatter. Something about the tension of the skin on the clothing makes it worse (waistbands and such). I've had good luck just using tweezers to remove the little tufts of skin, too. I think the number of red bumps has decreased by half through the removal of the plugs.


----------



## xenabyte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot*
The mentioned treatment is to use a topical lactic acid, used to dissolve or dissasemble the protein plugs that are said to clog the pore. The lactic-acid-producing bacteria in Kefir or other ingested preparations will not have the same effect. I imagine speading Kefir on the skin would be just as effective as a cream with the same % of acid. Might be kind of icky, though.


Aye, I was thinking topical, but only using the whey (so no milky bits) or even making 'Kefiran water' like the dom suggests for facial washes.

Hey, the ancient queens used to bath in 'milk baths'...it's loaded with lactic acid...I'll bet there is a reason they added milk to the bath water...

So anyone else have the little brown discolored spots on their arms, even once the bumps go away?? Any fade cream that actually work?

Actually, regarding the Vit A link, I HAVE been eating tons more carrots lately since Ds2 is starting to eat that kind of stuff....so there probably is some good evidence to support that (well, personal and ancedotal).









I also have noticed when I am 'thinner' they seem less bothersome.


----------



## xenabyte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofone*
I've had KP forever and tried EVERYTHING for it (natural remedies, that expensive AM-lactin stuff, and spendy cream called "KP Duty" which came from that Dermadoctor site) and *finally* I found something that works....Eucerin Plus Intensive Repair Body Creme (at any drugstore.) I now clean out the shelves at my local store periodically.







I'm excited b/c it's the first thing I've tried that's actually worked!

Also - use laundry stuff for sensitive skin (no fragrance, fabric softener etc) and don't manually exfoliate (ie with a scrub) - there's evidence that abrasive exfoliation aggravates it...


That sounds awesome, I'll have to look for it. Any chance you could type the ingredient list up. I'm kinda particular to what I put on my skin and this way I can see if I can order it, if I have no problem with the ingredients.

Thanks again for the recomendation!

Mmm, found it online actually. Here is the ingredient list:

Water, Urea, Mineral Oil, Sodium Lactate, Polyglyceryl-3 Diisostearate, Microcrystalline Wax, Glycerin, Octyldodecanol, Polygyceryl-2 Dipolyhydroxystearate, Isopropyl Stearate, Dimethicone, Panthenol, Magnesium Sulfate, Bisabolol, Lactic Acid, Lanolin Alcohol, Benzyl Alcohol

Mmm, water, pee, and mineral oil top three ingredients. I see it has lactic acid in it, the 'active' ingredient I'll assume. I think I'd rather rub Kefir water on me







hehe Glad to hear it works though! I no longer use products with mineral oil in them. I wish there was an alternative product made without petroleum products!


----------



## BlueStateMama

Here you go: Water, Urea, Mineral Oil, Sodium Lactate, Polyglyceryl-3 Diisostearate, Microcrystalline Wax, Glycerin, Octyldodecanol, Polyglyceryl-2 Dipolyhydroxystearate, Isopropyl Stearate, Dimethicone, Panthenol, Magnesium Sulfate, Bisabolol, Lactic Acid, Lanolin Alcohol, Benzyl Alcohol

By far not the most NFL list of ingredients I've ever seen, to say the least!!







: Just a disclaimer, I normally don't post here touting big chemical potions, but when I saw KP and I have had something work so well for me, I wanted to share







:


----------



## BlueStateMama

We cross posted







Maybe I'll try the Kefir water too...actually really looking at the ingred. list skeeved me out a bit.


----------



## DesireeH

I get this too but only in the winter. In the spring/summer/fall when my arms are exposed to sunshine, they go away.


----------



## dallaschildren

Yes, it is keratosis pilaris. It is generally found to be hereditary, so if you have it, one or all of your children may get it. My mom has it...I have it. DH has it...his Dad had it. Our DS # 1 now has some very lightly on his upper arms.







:
It is VERY common. MANY people have it and have never really thought to check out what it is.
Dermatologists will typically urge you to expose the affected area to the sun. A**backwards if you ask me considering the cancer risk with the sun but admittedly mine is lighter in summer.
The Lac-Hydrin cream did not work for me. He also prescribed tetracycline for it and I refused. What a crock. Long term antibiotic use for a skin condition that is not bacterial in composition? Uh, no thanks...not to mention the havoc it would wreck with the flora in the vagina and intestines. I read in a magazine recently that Eucerin Plus (has acids in it that help to exfoliate) works wonders. Bought it...been using it religiously for a month and no change. My arms are much softer though.








Pregnancy WILL make it WORSE. After three babies...mine is DEFINATELY worse. I now have a little on my thighs. Oh joy!








Last but not least the derm suggested laser treatments at a few hundred a pop with a minimum of 5 sessions. I am still searching for a natural remedy before considering lasering.


----------



## xenabyte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofone*
We cross posted







Maybe I'll try the Kefir water too...actually really looking at the ingred. list skeeved me out a bit.










eheh,







Hey, no need to







: yourself, If I thought letting a horse or dog pee on my arms would cure it, I think I might just try it...hahah

I have not worn short or sleeveless shirts since I was a young gal..../sniffs

So any real cure would be appreciated! I think I will do carrots, expose arms to sun and try rubbing kefir water in morning to exfoliate it....


----------



## BlueStateMama

Quote:

Pregnancy WILL make it WORSE. After three babies...mine is DEFINATELY worse. I now have a little on my thighs. Oh joy!

















It didn't worsen for me during the pgs, but after. I too noticed the migration to my thighs







The cream is keeping it under control for me, and the sun does help, but ITA, I'm trying to stay OUT of the sun now that I'm a wiser woman (as compared to my reckess youth







)


----------



## lactationlady

I have this too on the backs of my arms, my upper legs and my tummy. I had always been told that there was nothing to be done for it(except for one doc my mom took me to when I was about 6 who told her if they pulled out all of my hairs on my arms it would go away! ). However, after I began adding flaxseed to my diet (and generally changing to a healthier diet), I am beginning to have smooth areas on my arms for the fist time in my life. The skin actually feels soft! It was 2 or 3 months before I noticed a difference. I am fairly certain it is the flax, because if I go a week or more without having any the smooth areas begin getting bumpy again. My ds has this too, so I am trying to add flax to his diet as well (groud up and added to his oatmeal or in smoothies).


----------



## willowsmom

I've been bumpy all my life. My arms and legs mainly. I'm asked quite a bit if I'm cold....because they resemble goosebumps that just won't go away...sometimes they're red...sometimes they get dry and white...it's weird.

Edited to say...HUZZAH!!! I finally know what's wrong with me!!!!








Now...to do something about it...
Bumpily yours,


----------



## brookely ash

I took my ds to a naturopath for the first time a few months ago, and she checked out his bumps. She diagnosed it as keratosis pilaris and said that an increase in essential fatty acids would help. I have been giving my ds flax oil, but not regularly, and it does help. I am planning on buying flax seeds to grind up myself next time I make it to the store. I also have them, as does my older ds and my dh. Were just abumpy little family.


----------



## charmarty

dh has this too

THANKS!!!


----------



## threeforme2005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofone*
I've had KP forever and tried EVERYTHING for it (natural remedies, that expensive AM-lactin stuff, and spendy cream called "KP Duty" which came from that Dermadoctor site) and *finally* I found something that works....Eucerin Plus Intensive Repair Body Creme (at any drugstore.) I now clean out the shelves at my local store periodically.







I'm excited b/c it's the first thing I've tried that's actually worked!

Really? I'm so getting some of that stuff. I went to a derm for the first time last year and he gave me a sample of the Amlactin so I bought a bottle for *gasp* 16 dollars! Sheesh what is it made out of...gold? Needless to say it didn't work







I've had KP my whole life and would love to find something that actually works. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## chellemarie

My friend's son has this and has from a very young age. Her doctor told her that they could try creams and things to make it better, but that it couldn't be cured (which we all know too well, don't we?) AND that you're more likely to have it if you are German.

My friend and I are both mostly German. I have the bumps, too.


----------



## calpurnia

You're more likely to have it if you're German?!

I had this when I was a child, on my cheeks - I HATED it. It cleared up though, certainly by the time I was 13 or 14. I just put moisturiser on it every night, I wonder if there was a magic ingredient in it now! Or maybe my diet changed, I don't know. I didn't know what it was at the time, just that it looked bad.

I hope it doesn't come back.


----------



## xenabyte

I'd heard people of Celtic origins...mmm, maybe those 'northern euro' type descendents have specific diets or 'genetic factors' that lend the skin to build up the excess 'keretins' or proteins.

I never got it on my legs, but I do have it on the backs of my upper arms. It's gotten very light lately, but the scarring from the old ones still makes me not want to wear short sleeves.

I bought one of those 'dr. scholls' pedicare 'files' that looks like a wide 'emery' board and used that on them once. Made them smooth, but man, you can take a layer of skin off is you are not super careful...


----------



## chellemarie

(I want to say that I can't tell you how good or bad that doctor is. :LOL I'm just sharing what I was told.)


----------



## Indigomama

i have this too







Glad to see i'm not the only freak.









Someone posted that exfoliation is bad? hmmm....

I actually exfoliate daily with a very light exfoliation cream and use cetaphil lotion daily. If I don't exfoliate, the problem just gets worse until they're absolutely hideous. Once it gets "hideous" I no longer will exfoliate but will apply a topical antibacterial cream (I use a tea tree oil combo) until the redness goes away and then back to my exfoliation treatments. If they're very red, exfoliation does indeed make it worse, but I try to stay one ahead of the game.

I've found the following to be helpful in minimizing : primrose oil (As several posters mentioned- pregnancy and cycle seem to affect), omega 3 intake, and probiotics. All 3 in general help my ezema (as well as avoiding milk.. but during hotchocolate season it's so hard







) so I guess if the two are related.. makes sense.


----------



## kaydee

So that's what's going on with my arms--good to know!









I have a really nice Alpha Hydroxy Acid lotion that I am going to try--I hope it sloughs off the bumps. It's by Nonie of Beverly Hills and has much nicer ingredients than the Eucerin AHA cream, is vegan and not tested on animals, and smells yummy:

AHA! Body Lotion

Ingredients: Distilled Water, Wheatgerm Oil, COconut Oil, ALPHA HYDROXY ACIDS, Coconut Emulsifiers, Lemon Oil, Orchid Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar & Oil of Grapefruit Seed.


----------



## HRC121799

I have this and for the last year have been using Neutrogena Skin Smoothing Lotion, with awesome results. Will go check out that natural version above though! Both my little guys have unfortunately inheritated this from me! I need to add EFA's & some flaxseed to our diets I think!


----------



## LunaMom

I developed this while I was pregnant and it never went away. What's weird is that it is only on the back of my left arm, but not my right!

I've treid a lot of things, none of which worked well enough to satisfy me. I can get the area smoother but the redness stays. It is better in the summer when my skin gets a little sun, but I don't want to increase my sun exposure for obvious reasons!

I will try to find that Eucerin cream or the Neutrogena lotion, and I'm going to try adding more Vitamin A. Does anyone know how much Vitamin A is recommended? I know it's possible to overdose on it, so I just want to be safe.


----------



## GruppieGirl

I developed the same thing after my ds was born.

It generally appears on the upper arms, upper thighs and bum. Every doctor I have seen says it occurs in people with Celtic heriage and is genetic. There is no cure.

The only thing that I have found that lessens the bumps is swimming in the ocean. Maybe something to do with the salt water. This summer I meant to ottle some ocean water and soak in it. Oh welll...July will be here some day.

I'm interested to hear what has worked for others.


----------



## kewb

My dd has this. I have found that daily gentle exfoliation in the shower followed by Kiss My Face Peaches and Cream Moisturizer has been very effective in minimizing her bumps. I have just started adding flax seed oil to her snacks. I want to get some actual seeds to grind up, too. I am hoping it helps.


----------



## blastomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
Pregnancy WILL make it WORSE. After three babies...mine is DEFINATELY worse. I now have a little on my thighs. Oh joy!










Years and years ago my derm told me that pregnancy could either make it much worse, or much better. Luckily, I'm in the second category. My skin has been relatively clear for nearly 3 years--which happens to be the exact length of time that I have been either pregnant or breastfeeding. I'm not sure if it will get worse again once I stop, and since I'm pg again it will probably be a few years before I can test that theory.


----------



## Still_Snarky

How about this for a thread revival?

Anyway, I've found that adding fish oil and more animal fat to my diet has helped my arms clear up some.


----------



## ***Heather***

I read the whole thread before realizing it was a year or two old.







: I've had little bumpies on my upper arms for years. I've heard about this before, but when I read a link, it said that it can also be found on your face. I've never had a clear complexion, always had slightly rougher/blotchy cheeks. Must be the same thing! It's not bad enough that I feel embarrassed, just not as smooth and pretty as I could be. I have found that using moisturizer helps.


----------



## celestialdreamer

I have this on my arms and now on my face. It has gotten progressively worse over the last 3 years since I had my kids. It was better during pregnancy but got worse after. I'm not eating wheat or dairy (which are triggers for me) and taking CLO supplements and it does seem a little better. Daily exfoliation does seem to really help it for me, but right now it is really bad on my left arm. I read this really old thread when it popped back up because I have been trying to figure out how to get rid of it. I'm thinking maybe I should find some other things to try...


----------



## Jane

My dh has been scrubbing the @&*@# out of the back of his arms in the shower. The bumps are almost gone.

I get the rest with tweezers b/c the hair/skin sticks up a little. I'm a proud member of the picking tribe.


----------



## jenmary

I have KP too. Upper arms, thigh to a lesser extent. Gets better in summer, worse in winter. The latest development since my pregnancy is the addition of itchy scabby bumps on my scalp, mainly above the nape of my neck.

The ammonium lactate cream seemed to help a little but I never got in the routine of using it twice a day everyday as prescribed, so I thought 'maybe it would work if I used it consistently instead of 5-6 times a week or whenever I remembered to use it'. Gentle exfoliating also seemed to help a bit, but scrubbing too hard only makes it worse.

I have a large tattoo on my right arm/shoulder and have also considered covering both upper arms to camoflage the red bumpy chicken skin. So far that seems a bit drastic and too expensive.

Now I am very interested in eliminating foods that might aggravate it. As a young teen I had a positive skin test for allergy to wheat and corn, but my symptoms have been too mild to warrant a complete diet overhaul. I did try baking oat and rice flour breads for a while, but eventually decided to live with the bumpy skin and dark undereye circles. FWIW, my genetic heritage is Celtic.

Has anyone had seen an improvement in KP after eliminating wheat and/or corn? What about dairy? I don't know much about gluten sensitivity, is KP a symptom? I *think* I have seen an improvement since adding fish oil to my diet, the redness has diminished and the bumps are smoother. I would love for them to disappear, is this at all realistic?


----------



## ShannonCC

I have this on the backs of my arms and my butt







It makes sense to me it's a vitamin deficiency. I found out recently (about 4 months back) that I'm gluten intolerant and cut gluten and my arms and butt are now much smoother than they've been in years. From what I've read, people with gluten intolerance have trouble getting all the nutrients they need because the gluten is messing up their digestion.

Also gluten intolerance is common in Europe (Ireland in particular has a lot of diagnosed celiacs - not sure of the numbers in Germany) so the Celtic connection would also make sense.

I also used to get eczema on my hands. I thought it was connected to dairy because when I ate dairy I'd get it. I cut gluten and after a few months, I can now eat dairy with no problem and no eczema.

Basically all *my* skin problems seem to be gluten, but that's me.

Oh, and my 5 year old son's cradle cap has started to FINALLY go away after I reduced his gluten intake (not really on purpose but since I can't eat it I don't feel like having it in the house so the kids are being cut back). I think that's related since it's also skin.

Edited to say that pregnancy (along with other stressors) is often cited as a trigger for gluten intolerance or celiacs. A person can either have the tendency lying dormant or they are sort of low level reacting but it gets worse after pregnancy. That was definitely true for me. I'd had digestive problems and skin problems for years but it wasn't til after my second pregnancy that things seemed to go a bit haywire.


----------



## Chicharronita

I agree with PP who've said that it can be caused by a vitamin A deficiency. I started taking high-quality cod liver oils that you can only buy online, and mine went away.

A few months ago I got lazy and started using the TwinLab brand, and they came back again. I think they are using synthetic vitamins, and/or there's not as much vitamin A as what's listed on the label.

I got some Garden of Life cod liver oil, one of the only recommended brands you can get from a HFS, and lo and behold, they started going away. Whew.

BTW, beta carotene is useless for this problem, and is no solution for vitamin A deficiency.


----------



## Still_Snarky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicharronita* 
I got some Garden of Life cod liver oil, one of the only recommended brands you can get from a HFS, and lo and behold, they started going away. Whew.









I'll look for that.


----------



## ShannonCC

I'm excited now







I googled the term to see if I could read more (just out of idle curiosity really - it's never bothered me) and found that it's definitely linked to gluten. There is a thread on celiac.com of people who had it and it cleared up when they went gf. Which is not to say it's the cause for everyone of course, but it's just another piece of the puzzle for me.

Thanks for bumping this thread Still_Snarky


----------



## Fish Face

I have only read some of the posts, but this thread caught my eye. My sister recently visited the dermatologist and asked about these bumps on her arm (she and I have both had them our whole lives). He told her it is a genetic condition (forgive me if this was already mentioned!) Harmless, but a skin condition inherited from someone in your family. Uhhhh she told me the name of the condition but my hormonal brain just forgot...


----------

